# 4Sevens Maelstrom X7 (XM-L, 2xCR123A/1x18650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS and more!



## selfbuilt (May 28, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

_*UPDATE DECEMBER 10, 2013: *The Foursevens X7 was replaced by the MMX model number, now updated with a XM-L2 emitter and higher "Burst mode". See my full review of the new MMX Burst mode model._







4Sevens has updated its popular Maelstrom G5 build with an XM-L emitter, now known as the Maelstrom X7. Let's see how it performs compared to the original G5, and other recent XM-L-based lights in this 1x18650/2xCR123A class… 

*Specifications:*

Cree XM-L LED 
Total of 7 modes of output, split into 2 sets:
Regular: Moonlight, Low, Medium, High
Special: Beacon, S.O.S., Strobe, High
Power: (1) 18650 or (2) CR123A batteries (18650 button-top cells only)
Operating Range: 2.7V~12V
Typical Output and Runtimes:
Moonlight: 0.3 lumens, 6 days
Low: 30 lumens, 21 hours
Medium: 270 lumens, 2.8 hours
High: 480 lumens, 1.3 hours
Strobe (10hz, 480 lumens): 2.5 hours
S.O.S.: 4.5 hours
Beacon: 12 hours 
Dimensions: Length: 6.0 in, Body Diameter: 1.0 in, Head Diameter: 1.5 in, Weight (w/o batteries): 5.1 oz
One-inch weapon mountable body
Fine-tuned deep, smooth reflector
 Useful range of over 100 meters
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard: 1 meter, 30 minutes
Estimated MSRP ~$145










Included inside is the light, good quality belt pouch/holster and wrist strap, manual, two 4Sevens-branded CR123As, spare o-rings, tactical grip-ring replacement cover, and flat black bezel replacement cover.








From left to right: Redilast 18650, 4Sevens Maelstrom X7, Maelstrom G5, Lumintop TD-15X, Thrunite Scorpion, Armytek Predator.

*X7*: Weight 146.9g (no batteries), Length: 151.5mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*G5 *: Weight: 145.5g (no batteries), Length: 156mm, Width (bezel): 38.9mm
*Scorpion*: Weight: 167.5g (no batteries), Length: 168mm, Width: 35.1 (bezel), 37.0mm (tailcap grip ring)
*TD-15X*: Weight 150.3g (no batteries), Length 147.3mm, Width: 37.8mm (bezel)

As you can see, the X7 is very similar to the G5 in its exterior appearance. The main difference is that the X7 is about half a centimetre shorter, mainly due to a reduction in the length of the head. Although the original G5 seemed slightly larger than the typical tactical 1x18650/2xCR123A light at the time, there are now quite a few lights in this size.














The interior of the light looks much the same as the G5 as well. 

The Maelstrom lights have black anodizing (type III = HA). Lettering is minimal, but bright and clear. Knurling is not very aggressive, but does help somewhat with grip. Clip is removable, with a ring cover to hide the attachment point. Note the clip is not reversible.

The Maelstrom lights use a protruding forward tactical clicky switch (i.e. press for momentary on, click for lock-on), with good feel. All mode switching is done with the head, and the Maelstrom lights retain the novel 4-contact-point design (scroll down for a UI discussion). Also as before, the head's positive contact lacks a spring, meaning newer high-capacity flat-top 18650 batteries will not work. :shrug:

The front of the bezel easily opens and you can directly access the reflector and the front of the emitter.

Note that due to the protruding forward switch, the light cannot tailstand. But tailcap screw threads (square-cut) are anodized allowing for tailcap lock-out.

I have not detected any obvious rattle on any battery type. 










The reflector looks very similar to the Maelstrom G5, just not quite as deep (in keeping with the smaller head on the X7). The other obvious difference is the XM-L emitter sitting at the base of it now.  My sample came with a smooth reflector, and I don't know if textured OP is offered (it was available as an accessory on the G5). Given the depth and shape of the reflector, I would expect pretty good throw.

Which brings me to the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on AW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































The X7 throws well, although not quite as well as the G5. The overall beam pattern is good, although there were some artifacts in my the center of the hotspot of my X7 sample (i.e. not uniform). These were not distracting in actual use outdoors, but was noticeable inside the house on smoother surfaces.

_*UPDATE June 6, 2011:* I have just posted a new 100-yard round-up beamshot review for 2011, showcasing all my current "thrower" lights. Below are a few animated GIFs showing some relevant comparisons for the BC40. Please see that round-up review for additional pics of other lights, taken under the same conditions.














_


*User Interface*

The X7 comes with the same interface as the revised G5 that is currently shipping. 

Turn the light on/off by the tailcap switch (press for momentary, click for locked-on).

As before, the 4-point switch engagement in the head of the flashlight allows you to select the different outputs by simply loosening or tightening the head by ~90 degree turns.

The X7/G5 has 8 modes in total, split into 2 sets (referred to as Regular and Special mode). In order from tight to loose, you get the following:

Regular: Hi, Med, Lo, Moonlight
Special: Hi, Strobe, SOS, Beacon

One of the changes from the first batch G5s was the removal of the original Med mode, and the inclusion of the max output level on both sets (i.e. original Turbo became Hi, original Hi became Med, and original Med was omitted). This way, you don’t have to switch into the special blinky mode set for max output – you can have Hi on both sets. :thumbsup:

Switching between Regular/Special mode sets is done by quickly loosening and tightening the head from tight 4 times rapidly (i.e. quickly switching between Primary and Secondary 4 times in a row). You have to do this pretty fast, or you won’t switch between mode sets. You also need to make sure you do the full quarter turn each time, or the switch won’t register (i.e. need to see the secondary mode).

Also, note that the position just below where a level switch occurs can be a bit unstable (i.e. light might flicker or jump back and forth from the lower to higher level if shaken). Best to make sure you are well within a given level’s position for stable operation (i.e. avoid leaving it set within a ~15 degree arc right around where the levels switch).

*PWM/Strobe*

I can detect no sign of PWM flicker by eye or with my sound-card oscilloscope on any level, leading me to conclude the X7 is fully current-controlled. 

On the original G5, high frequency PWM could be detected on the Lo and Moonlight levels (by shinning on a fan), but I see no trace of that now on the X7. 






Strobe is 9.6 Hz on my sample. Beacon mode was one ~850 msec pulse, every 10 secs.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*
















Max output has increased on the X7 compared to the G5, and is generally comparable to the XM-L-based Thrunite Scorpion and Lumintop TD-15X. Note that there seems to be two versions of the TD-15X out there, and mine is the one with unusually high output on 2x3.7V Li-ion sources.

Throw is fairly good on the X7, measured here as roughly equivalent to the G5 and TD-15X when extrapolated from measurements at 5m. However, the X7 lux measure is something of an over-estimate, due to a small, unusually bright region in the X7's hotspot (that gets picked up by the lightmeter). In real life, the G5 easily out-throws the X7 – I will update this review shortly with 100-yard outdoor beamshots for comparison purposes.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
























The X7 is certainly a good performer, as expected from 4Sevens. It is typically comparable in output/runtime efficiency to the Lumintop TD-15X, at all levels where output is similar. It matches the Thrunite Scorpion closely at the max output level, but clearly outperforms it at lower levels.

Performance of the XM-L emitter in this build is consistent with what I've come to expect for this emitter class. At higher drive currents, you get lot more overall light for equivalent runtime compared to the XP-G R5 in the G5 emitter. At lower levels, overall runtime efficiency is comparable to the XP-G R5-equipped G5.

*Potential Issues*

The 4x switching mechanism for Regular/Special mode sets can be a bit tricky to perform reliably. However, now that Hi is common to both sets, you aren't likely to need to do this frequently. 

With the reverse polarity protection feature of the head, none of my newer high-capacity flat-top protected 18650 cells would work.

The light can't tailstand.

There were some minor artifacts in the center of the hotspot on my sample.

*Preliminary Observations*

The upgrade of the Maelstrom line with the popular Cree XM-L emitter gives flashlight enthusiasts another option for relatively high output in the compact 2xCR123A/1x18650 class.

I always liked the build of the G5, and find the X7 to be quite comparable in most ways (i.e. just slightly shorter). The intuitive interface is easy to use, and reliable in my testing. I am particular glad to see the mode level revision (introduced early in the G5 run) that keeps the max mode output available in both mode sets. :thumbsup: IMO, spacing of levels is quite good on the X7.

So what's different from the G5? Of course, you get more output on Hi with the XM-L emitter. In this regard, the X7 is comparable to most XM-L-based lights I've reviewed in this size/class of light. Relative throw is of course reduced due to the larger size die of the XM-L, but the X7 still performs quite well for this class. It doesn't throw quite as far as the G5, though (despite what my lux measures say - some minor artifacts in the hotspot give the X7 a slighter higher reading here than it deserves). 

Output/runtime efficiency is excellent, as usual for a 4Sevens light.  Although comparable to the Thrunite Scorpion on Max, the X7 handily outperforms it at lower levels (although to be fair, the Scorpion is a continuously-variable PWM-based light). Actually, I find the overall performance of this light to be remarkably similar to the Lumintop TD-15X in terms of output, throw, and efficiency. What differs is the build and interface, of course - plus 4Sevens has been around a lot longer. 

I fundamentally like the build and design of these Maelstrom lights, and am glad to see the mode output level arrangement on currently shipping lights - it is well layed out. The X7 is a solid addition to the line.

_*UPDATE DECEMBER 10, 2013: *The Foursevens X7 was replaced by the MMX model number, now updated with a XM-L2 emitter and higher "Burst mode". See my full review of the new MMX Burst mode model._

----

X7 provided by 4Sevens for review.


----------



## 4sevens (May 28, 2011)

One point I'd like to make that will help differentiate the G5 and the X7 and that is the spot and flood beam angles.

The G5 has a hotspot beam angle of 5.3 degrees 
while the X7 has 6.1 degrees

The G5 has a flood beam angle of 57.6 degrees
while the X7 has a 59.8 degrees.

I personally find the X7 to fit more applications due to it's wider hotspot beam angle and it's increased output over the G5.
But then the G5 is for distance-spotting, pencil-beam, peripheral-vision blinding applications 

-David


----------



## Burgess (May 28, 2011)

Great work here, SelfBuilt !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## selfbuilt (May 28, 2011)

4sevens said:


> The G5 has a hotspot beam angle of 5.3 degrees
> while the X7 has 6.1 degrees
> 
> The G5 has a flood beam angle of 57.6 degrees
> ...


Thanks for the numbers David. They certainly fit with the standardized white-wall beamshots in the review (i.e. the X7 has a slightly wider hotspot, and slightly wider spillbeam width, compared to the G5).

I also agree that this is good general beam pattern (on the X7). I personally like a bit of throw on my general purpose lights, but rarely need the tightly focused thrower beam profile (although it can be fun to play with at times). The X7 is certainly throwy enough for general use.

BTW, I will be doing some new outdoor beamshots soon, once the rains stop here. It's finally greened up enough to provide decent foliage. Will update this review and my other recent threads - likely by next weekend.


----------



## candle lamp (May 28, 2011)

Excellent review and thanks a lot for your time!

The wide input voltage make it possible to use 1-18650, 2-CR123A, and 2-RCR123 too.
The runtime graphs look quite good to me at all levels and I like beam pattern. :thumbsup:


----------



## frosty (May 29, 2011)

Another great review. Thanks.


----------



## OzCorndog (May 29, 2011)

Wow. Good review. Just made my choice for a new duty light even harder. Was going to wait and check the Olight M2X but so far the Maelstrom X7 is my new number one choice.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 1, 2011)

4sevens said:


> One point I'd like to make that will help differentiate the G5 and the X7 and that is the spot and flood beam angles.
> 
> The G5 has a hotspot beam angle of 5.3 degrees
> while the X7 has 6.1 degrees
> ...


 
David any chance you guys would make a thrower version of the X7? Say a 1 3/4" head, a tad deeper and maybe a battery extender option?

The G5 and X7 have the most awesome UI - we just need some more options based on that brilliant UI.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 5, 2011)

X7, Scorpion, TD-15X... I'm wondering how would Solarforce M6 compare with them.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 6, 2011)

*UPDATE June 6, 2011:* I have just posted a new 100-yard round-up beamshot review for 2011, showcasing all my current "thrower" lights. Below are a few animated GIFs showing some relevant comparisons for the BC40. Please see that round-up review for additional pics of other lights, taken under the same conditions.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice beamshots! Thanks for posting those.

Is the Scorpion 2 different from the original?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 7, 2011)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Is the Scorpion 2 different from the original?


Yes, it's a new version driven much harder, with optional turbo head. My review should be up by tomorrow night.


----------



## radioactive_man (Jul 17, 2011)

Fun fact: If you take an Olight 2xCR123 battery magazine, cut off the lanyard hole and then put the batteries in backwards, you have an excellent Maelstrom battery mag. The hole at the bottom of the magazine allows the button top of the battery to reach the contact in the light, and everything works except auxiliary 2 (moonlight or slow strobe).


----------



## Burgess (Aug 21, 2011)

Can anyone confirm . . . .


If the Readi-Last 3100mAH 18650's are compatible with this flashlight ? ? ?


Thank you.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2011)

Burgess said:


> If the Readi-Last 3100mAH 18650's are compatible with this flashlight ? ? ?


I will leave it for others to confirm, but I doubt it - based on the fact that my Redilast 2600mAh and 2900mAh won't work in the light.

Oh, and here's an additional 100-yard comparison from my latest batch:


----------



## streetrat (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome review! I am searching for a new weapon light for my M4, but still have a hard time trusting lights like this for that application, even though 4Sevens says the G5 is fully capable... Maybe I'll give it a shot one day. :thinking:


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 13, 2011)

streetrat said:


> Awesome review! I am searching for a new weapon light for my M4, but still have a hard time trusting lights like this for that application, even though 4Sevens says the G5 is fully capable... Maybe I'll give it a shot one day. :thinking:


streetrat - the G5 and X7 were designed from ground up to be a weapon-mount light. It's dimensions and it's unique industry-first battery clamping mechanism that supports both 2xcr123a and 1x18650 and the optional digital remote switch tailcap were all part of the weapon mount design. As far as field testing, we've put thousands of rounds with a rifle mounted with the G5 without issue.

Whats important is that you cinch down the tailcap tightly before use. That secures the battery with the body of the light and ensures that the battery doesn't produce a "hammer effect" found in other lights that suspend the battery between springs. That could destroy your battery inside the light possibly causing a problem with the entire light. We completely solved that problem with our unique design that accommodates both 2xcr123a and 1x18650. 



-David


----------



## jerrysimons (Sep 14, 2011)

Streetrat: Checkout nutnfancy's Youtube channel for a review of the G5 in the weapon light application. I also think it is appropriately called the "Surefire killer" due to battery versatility and price, not to mention performance.


----------



## bfksc (Mar 5, 2012)

Selfbuilt, from the graphs it looks like the X7 doesn't have the regulated drop off after ~3mins like the smaller lights using XM-L emitters. Does the larger head dissipate heat enough to maintain full output of the emitter over extended runtimes?
Thanks.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 5, 2012)

Smaller lights? You mean 1xCR123 ones?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2012)

bfksc said:


> Selfbuilt, from the graphs it looks like the X7 doesn't have the regulated drop off after ~3mins like the smaller lights using XM-L emitters. Does the larger head dissipate heat enough to maintain full output of the emitter over extended runtimes?
> Thanks.


It may very well now - I don't know. I tested an early release version of this light. Over time, I have noticed that foursevens has added that step-down feature to many of their lights. The X7 may not need it, as it is not particularly heavily-driven. Check with them to see if it currently comes with that feature.


----------



## madecov (Mar 25, 2012)

I would like to see the X-7 compared to the Eagletac G25 series since they appear to have an identical interface


----------



## breadmadness (Oct 28, 2012)

can someone confirm? my impression from other reviews as well as this thread, the g5 gives more throw and the x7 gives more spill?

i'm looking for more throw, so i'm thinking of going with the g5


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 29, 2012)

breadmadness said:


> can someone confirm? my impression from other reviews as well as this thread, the g5 gives more throw and the x7 gives more spill?
> 
> i'm looking for more throw, so i'm thinking of going with the g5




his numbers show throw is similar but the x7 is brighter


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 29, 2012)

breadmadness said:


> can someone confirm? my impression from other reviews as well as this thread, the g5 gives more throw and the x7 gives more spill? i'm looking for more throw, so i'm thinking of going with the g5


Not really - peak throw is pretty similar. Generally, the X7 has a broader hotspot, and more light in the periphery of the spillbeam (although the spill is no wider). The G5 has a more sharply defined (and smaller) hotspot. This pic from the review might help you compare the beam profile.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 30, 2013)

Is Lux proportional to Lumens? Here you list the lumens at 450 and [email protected] at 12,450. David's claiming the new models with burst mode will go from 450 lumens to 900 - would that make the lux close to 25,000?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Is Lux proportional to Lumens? Here you list the lumens at 450 and [email protected] at 12,450. David's claiming the new models with burst mode will go from 450 lumens to 900 - would that make the lux close to 25,000?


In general term, yes, doubling the output should double the lux @1m. In practice it doesn't usually work out quite so neatly.

BTW, I do plan to directly review the MMX Burst model. Just waiting to receive the final shipping version.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 31, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> In general term, yes, doubling the output should double the lux @1m. In practice it doesn't usually work out quite so neatly.
> 
> _*BTW, I do plan to directly review the MMX Burst model*_. Just waiting to receive the final shipping version.



Great news! ANSI numbers are taken at 3 minutes right? Are you still going to tell us how much lux you get with the Burst mode even though it doesn't last 3 minutes?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 31, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Great news! ANSI numbers are taken at 3 minutes right? Are you still going to tell us how much lux you get with the Burst mode even though it doesn't last 3 minutes?


Actually, ANSI numbers are for the peak output/throw in the period from 30 secs to 3 minutes. So yes, the Burst mode will be captured.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 12, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> In general term, yes, doubling the output should double the lux @1m. In practice it doesn't usually work out quite so neatly.
> 
> BTW, I do plan to directly review the MMX Burst model. Just waiting to receive the final shipping version.



C'mon David!! Ship the light to Selfbuilt already!! I wanna see the review!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 14, 2013)

It's on its way.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you're already going to do this, but can you make sure to check the lumens of the moonlight level? I'm hoping it didn't go up!


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 24, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I'm pretty sure you're already going to do this, but can you make sure to check the lumens of the moonlight level? I'm hoping it didn't go up!


I am, the review should be up by the end of this week.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 24, 2013)

:thumbsup: Excellent!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 9, 2013)

Still coming soon? Excited to see this one...


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 10, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Still coming soon? Excited to see this one...


Sorry for the delay, just posted:

Foursevens MMX Burst (XM-L2, 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS +


----------

